# frage zu revdeb-rebuild

## pieter_parker

bei dem aufruf von revdeb-rebuild findet er nichts was es neuzubauen gibt

bei z.b. dem aufruf "revdep-rebuild --library libmysqlclient_r.so.15" findet er einiges, und baut es neu

wie kann ich das gesamte system checken lassen ob auch alles zueinander passt !?

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Du hast da was falsch verstanden. Wenn du nur revdep-rebuild aufrufst, sucht er nach kaputten Sachen.

Wenn du aber revdep-rebuild --library XXXXXXX aufrufst, wird nach allem gesucht was die Lib benutzt und das wird dann neu gebaut. Egal ob heile oder kaputt.

Auszug aus der Man Page dazu:

 *Quote:*   

>        --library NAME | -L NAME
> 
>               Search for reverse dependencies for a particular library  or  group  of  libraries,
> 
>               rather  than  every  library  on  the  system.  Emerge  packages that use the named
> ...

 

Sebastian

----------

